# Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?



## ColinMacLaren (2. August 2017)

*Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Da ich jetzt endlich meine Oculus Rift funktionsfähig habe *suche ich noch eine passende Weltraumsimulation* und die richtigen Eingabegeräte. Das war einer der Hauptgründe für den Kauf.


Ich habe früher Spiele wie Wing Commander 5 und Freespace 1 + 2 geliebt. Wir hatten sogar als Schüler 40 Mark zusammen geschmissen um über Nacht mit 56k-Model Wing Commander: Secret Ops herunterzuladen. Hätten wir einen Download-Manager genommen, hätte es sogar geklappt  Gezockt wurde mit einem Logitech Wingman Extreme Digital 3D, den Logitech im letzten Monat der Garantie gegen einen Logitech Extreme 3D Pro austauschte. Den könnte ich reaktivieren, allerdings hat der im Schrank etwas gelitten. Der Coolie-Hat schleifte am Schubfach, ist total abgenudelt und der Gummi unten am Stick ist brüchig.


Erste Frage: Welches Game?
Mir geht es eher um spannende Raumschlachten, Handel und Mining finde ich eher langweilig.


Eve Valkyrie sieht geil aus, ist aber ein reine Multiplayer-Titel. Hier habe ich die Befürchtung, dass zum einen die Playerbase sehr überschaubar sein dürfte und zum anderen man von alten Hasen nur noch finster abgezogen wird. Ist das Spiel noch gut besucht, gibt es ein skillbasierendes Matchmaking und seht ihr hier eine Zukunft?


Elite: Dangerous scheint ja eine große Community zu haben, ist aber wohl sehr sehr gemächlich. Zur Info: Ich fand Eve: Online z.B. recht schnell anödent. 


X: Rebirth VR ist noch Early Access und hat im Gegensatz zu Elite Dangerous sehr durchwachsene reviews.


Wie es mit star Citizen und der aktuellen Spielbarkeit aussieht kann ich als Nicht-Backer auch nicht wirklich einschätzen.


Andere Empfehlungen sind natürlich willkommen.




*Zweiter Punkt: Die Eingabe.*


Früher habe ich immer Joysticks genutzt. Dem gegenüber bin ich nicht abgeneigt, allerdings waren Wing Commander und Freespace auch wesentlich simpler in der Steuerung als die neueren Titel. 


Optionen:


HOTAS. Aufgrund der Qualitätsprobleme bei Saitek würde ich zum Thrustmaster T16000M FCS HOTAS tendieren. Hat man damit genug Knöpfe? Braucht man unbedingt Pedale? Die schlagen nochmal mit 90 EUR zu Buche und eigentlich ist dafür mein Schreibtisch weder hoch noch tief genug. Alternativ könnte ich ein Wii Balance Board dafür missbrauchen, das steht noch herum - das hat dann allerdings kein haptisches Feedback wie Pedale, ist dafür aber nicht so hoch. 


XBox One Elite-Controller
Hiermit könnte ich schön im IKEA Pöang zocken und mittlerweile bin ich daran deutlich mehr gewohnt als an Joysticks. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass es hier einfach an genügend Tasten mangelt, da Tastatur und VR eher semi-optimal ist. 


Maus und Tastatur ggf. + Pedale.
Ich habe eine Roccat Leadr. Die hat 12 Tasten, einen analogen Schubregler und eine Art Seitenruder. Das ist vielleicht erstmal gar nicht so blöd, allerdings fand ich früher die Maussteuerung bei Spacesims immer gewöhnungsbedrüftig, da das Schiff im Gegensatz zur Steuerung in einem Ego-Shooter ja träge ist. 


Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## CastorTolagi (2. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Hey Collin, ich glaube da kann ich dir helfen.

Zur Frage 1 welche Games:

*EVE Valkyrie*: 
Wie du richtig festgestellt hast, rein Multiplayer. Ziemlich merkwürdige Comunity ohne wirklichen Zusammenhalt. Sehr wenig Variation im Spiel. Match-Schiffe abschießen-nächstes Match.

*Elite Dangerous:*
Wenn du rein auf Kampf aus bist, dann wirst du hier am meisten Spaß haben. Die Kampfmechanik ist knackig und fordernd, aber zumindest bei PvE nie unfair.
Wo es unfair wird ist in PvP, denn wir Spieler mit 100ten Stunden auf der Uhr haben inzwischen alle Schiffe mit denen wir jeden Neuling nach belieben Oneshoten können ohne das du nur die geringste Chance hättest.
Hingegen ist es unter uns fast unmöglich, dass wir diese Schiffe auch wieder verlieren. Die Balance in dem Bereich ist also vollkommen abhanden gekommen.

Mein Tipp deshalb. Spiel Solo oder MIT Spielern nicht gegen sie.

*X-Rebirth:*
Das genaue gegenteil von Elite. Wer auf Handel, Management, das errichten eines Wirtschaftsmacht und solche Dinge steht, der ist hier besser aufgehoben, weil die Mechaniken wesentlich besser miteinander verzahnt sind.
Der rest ist eher Füllmaterial. Kämpfe gegen andere Jäger (man hat immer nur das eine gleiche Schiff) sind sehr einfach und in ein paar Sekunden (kein Witz) erledigt. Gegen Großkampfschiffe hingegen sieht man sich sofort platzen. Erkundung ist rudimentär um an weitere Handelsinformationen zu kommen. Und auch sonst ist es zwar ein gefülltes Universum aber das meiste ist totes Gewicht.

*Star Citizen:*
VR funktioniert hier noch nicht. Es wird zwar wohl kommen aber aktuell heißt es Brille ab und Blick auf den Bildschirm.

Andere Spiele in dem Genre

*House of the Dying Sun:*
Kurzes Spiel (ca. 5-7h) komplett auf Kampf ausgelegt
Quasi der Singleplayer-Teil zu Eve Valkyrie.
Für das was es ist, gar nicht übel. Wie gesagt relativ kurz und auch sehr schnell wiederholend, aber die Kernmechanik Kampf ist gut umgesetzt und auch sehr anspruchsvoll.


Zum Punkt 2 Eingabe:

HOTAS:
Den Thrustmaster verwende ich selbst auch und bin begeistert.
Und die Kombination Elite + VR + Joystik ist einfach nur GEIL. Muss man wirklich gesehen und genutzt habe.
Und wenn man den Vogel komplett abschießen will, holt man sich noch Voice Attack dazu und man wird die Brille nicht mehr absetzen wollen.

Pedals sind dabei völlig unnötig. Alle Steuereingaben laufen über Joystik und Schubregler.
Es gibt von Thrustmaster auch einige vorerstelle Profile - eben auch für Elite - und das ist mit einem Wort: Perfekt.

Controller:
Geht auch, man muss dann aber u.U. ein bischen Zeit in das Setup investieren.
Wobei auch hier viele Spiele bereits voreingestellte Profile bieten die gut verwendbar sind.

Maus+Tastatur:
Mit VR wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Du musst immer bedenken, unter der Brille siehst du keine deiner Eingaben. Du musst also immer wissen wo welcher Knopf für welche Funktion ist.
Das funktioniert auf Controller und Joystiks, aber auf Maus und Tastatur habe zumindest ich beobachtet, dass ein falscher Klick wesentlich öffters vorkommt.


Mein Fazit also:
Spiel: Elite Dangerous OHNE Horizon (wenn dir das Spiel gefällt kann man immer noch nachkaufen)
Eingabe über Controller - hier gibt es schon ein gutes Profil das man später ohne weiteres noch etwas feintunen kann.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps.

Habe kurz House of the Dying Sun gekauft aber wieder refunded, das war mir doch zu indy. Außerdem ist die Steuerung mit Gamepad Mist, muss auf jeden Fall ein Joystick her (der aber heute kommt). 

Bei Eve oder Elite bin ich mir nach wie vor unsicher. Was mich bei Elite stört ist der wohl gewaltige Zeitaufwand, der da reingeht. Ich habe am Tag vielleicht 2h Zeit zu daddeln und das auch nicht jeden tag. Da habe ich schon in Overwatch gemerkt, dass ich mit meinen 300h nach ~1 Jahr keinen Stich sehe. Mit solch einem Pensum werde ich in Elite wohl nicht allzu weit kommen.

Eve scheint ja grafisch eine Wucht zu sein, aber es geht aufgrund des mangelnden Contents auch schnell die Luft aus. 

Eigentlich will ich ein neues Wing Commander. Mit Story.


----------



## CastorTolagi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*



> Eve scheint ja grafisch eine Wucht zu sein, aber es geht aufgrund des mangelnden Contents auch schnell die Luft aus.


In dem bischen Einzelspieler ja, auf jeden Fall.
Im Multiplayer bei weitem nicht. Da hast du verwaschene Texturen. Plötzlich aufploppende Objekte.
Unsaubere Hitboxen (das man halb in einer Struktur verschwindet kommt gerne mal vor) und noch einiges mehr was eher lieblos hingeklatscht wirkt.



> Was mich bei Elite stört ist der wohl gewaltige Zeitaufwand, der da reingeht. Ich habe am Tag vielleicht 2h Zeit zu daddeln und das auch nicht jeden tag. Da habe ich schon in Overwatch gemerkt, dass ich mit meinen 300h nach ~1 Jahr keinen Stich sehe. Mit solch einem Pensum werde ich in Elite wohl nicht allzu weit kommen.



Das kommt darauf an was dein Ziel in dem Spiel ist.
Letztendlich will man ja ein Schiff besitzen das seine Art des Spielens gut entspricht.

Inzwischen ist der Start in Elite aber wirklich nicht mehr schwer.
Wenn man es richtig anstellt, hat man nach ein paar Stunden schon seine erste Mio. Cr. zusammen.
Eine Badass-Viper III/IV zur Kopfgeldjagt kostet dich 2-3Mio wenn du auf Sprungreichweite verzichtest.
Und mit der machst du auch mind. 1Mio Cr. pro Stunde (und dann hattest du wirklich viel Pech). Also eine Investition die sich wirklich schnell abzahlen wird.

Und wenn du diese Kopfgeldjagt noch mit einem Comunity-Event verbindest, wo du dann in den, sagen wir mal, besten 50% landest (was mit 3-4Mio Kopfgeld gleich geschaft ist), sind das am Ende des Events nochmal locker 8Mio Cr.

Du siehst zumindest Geld verdienen ist wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer und auch mit wenig Spielzeit kann man schnell weit kommen.

Was dauert in dem Spiel lange?
- Erkundung. Wenn du weite Strecken - sagen wir ins Zentrum der Milchstraße - zurücklegen willst, dann dauert das auch entsprechend lange.
- Rang bei den Supermächten oder DER Grind schlechthin. 
Wenn du ein Imperiales Schiff ala Cutter, Clipper oder Courier bzw. die föderalen Gegenstücke fliegen willst, dann mach dich auf den Grind deines Lebens gefasst um die zu bekommen.
- Mining und Handel. Geringer Verdienst, hoher Zeitaufwand.
- Enginieers. Bis man die Materialien zusammen hat.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (3. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Ich war vorhin im Saturn, die hatten alles an HOTAS da.


X52 wirkt sehr billig.


X52 Pro gefiel schon ganz gut. Der Throttle fühlte sich am besten an, hat aber zu wenige Bedienelemente.


Beim F16000 HOTAS war der Eindruck eher gemischt. Wirkte spielzeugartiger als die Konkurrenz von Saitek. Die Bewegung des Sticks fühlte sich gut an, der ist sicher sehr präzise. Der Throttle war toll, vor allem die analoge Wippe dahinter, das Steuerkreuz am Zeigefinger statt Daumen aber etwas dämlich und die Coolies am Dauen schlecht erreichbar. Doch vor allem fehlten mir am Stick einfach die Knöpfe am Stick. Für den Daumen ist da ja quasi gar nichts. Das macht selbst ein Extreme 3D Pro besser.


X56 fand ich rundum gut. Throttle vielleicht einen Tick zu schwergängig, aber sau viele Tasten, analoge Sticks am Daumen, tolles Gefühl am Stick und auch dort viele viele Tasten und Coolies. War dann mit 185 EUR allerdings auch ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Hoegaardener (4. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Ich möchte Dir wärmstens Lone Echo empfehlen ... ich finde es bisher (4h) wirklich toll, die Grafik ist bisher die beste in einem VR Spiel die ich erleben durfte. Ich habe einen Vive und lasse das Spiel über Revive laufen, mit einem Oculus Rift sollte es bei Dir noch besser sein. Läuft auch super mit den Controllern ...


----------



## ColinMacLaren (5. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Leider muss ich den X56 doch zurückgeben.


Gründe:
- Nicht ganz sauber zentrierte Hautpachse am Stick.
- Throttle VIIIEEEL zu schwergängig, das Gleiche gilt für die Twist-Achse. Twist Achse quietscht in eine Richtung.
- Viele Tasten, aber alles irgendwie unintuitiv.
- Im Vergleich zum Thrustmaster T16000 habe ich hiermit irgendwie keine richtige Kontrolle über das Schiff. Vielleicht liegt es an der geringeren Throw-Distanz-
- Die Software ist einfach nur beschissen. 
- Die Teile sind zu hoch und zu breit. Links und rechts neben die Tastatur passen sie nicht mehr und ich müsste was am Schreibtisch anbauen. Das ist jetzt nicht soooo schlimm, aber trotzdem nervig. 
- Ich Noob bin in Freespace immer mit Yaw auf Y und Roll auf Twist geflogen. Gehe ich auf die richtige Steuerung fehlen mir aber die Pedale, da ich Ruder auf Twist einfach nur komisch finde. 


Leider wird es auch mit dem Wii Balance Board nichts. Das Tool dafür benötigt eine alte VJy-Version, die leider inkompatibel mit Windows 10 ist. Daher werde ich mir erstmal die Thrustmaster Ruder kaufen und dann überlegen, ob ich den zum Vergleich bei Amazon georderten Thrustmaster T16000 FCS behalte oder doch in den sauren Apfel beiße und den Warthog hole.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (8. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

Habe heute über die Mittagspause DHL abgefangen, da ich sonst den bestellten Warthog  sonst erst mrogen abend hätte abholen können. Daher bisher nur Unboxing und erstes anfassen:


Fühlt sich erstmal sehr geil an. Schön schwer und massiv, alle Komponenten wirken sehr hochwertig, auch die aus Plastik. 
Leider hat er die in Foren oft beschriebene Klebrigkeit im Stick. Hier muss ich wohl mal it Titanfett ran. Das ist für den Preis etwas schade, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.
Besonders gefällt mir der Schubregler. Der ist wirklich extrem wertig konstruiert und wesentlich leichtgängiger als der vom X56.  


Bleibt die Frage nach dem Setup daheim. Der Wheelstand Pro Super Warthog sieht gut aus, kostet aber auch gleich wieder 195 EUR 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (13. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Spacesim für VR und welche Eingabegeräte dazu?*

So, Wheel Stand Pro gekauft. Ist verdammt schwer mit dem Warthog drauf aber eine solide Lösung. Der Super Warthog Stand mit drei Armen wäre noch cooler gewesen, aber den kann man dann nicht mehr wirklich verräumen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

